
Why are America's elite universities censoring themselves on China? - ilamont
https://newrepublic.com/article/150476/american-elite-universities-selfcensorship-china
======
fpoling
There is a similar censoring of Saudi Arabia that also contributes to various
scholarships and conferences. So there is no discussion of this fascist state.

------
qubax
Probably for the same reason they have been censoring themselves on israel and
saudi arabia. Probably for the same reason social media has been censoring
content about china. $$$.

Why does hollywood censor themselves when it comes to israel, saudi arabia and
china? Money.

Money talks.

This is a recent phenomenon btw. In the 90s and well into the 2000s, you could
severely criticize china in elite universities, hollywood and online.
Professors and college students were calling them "the butchers of beijing"
for the tianamen square massacre. It's really been the last few years where
china has been off limits.

Israel and saudi arabia have been off limits since I was born, so maybe
someone older can shed some light on when they became off limits.

------
mc32
I thought it would simply be a case of not biting the hand that feeds you
(mainland students) but according to the article academics are afraid to
offend and consequently come off as meek resulting in not getting access to
Chinese resources (research, data, etc.)

------
adamrezich
Between this, the recent Google thing, and the Apollo movie flag thing... it's
interesting how "Chinese influence of American entities" is a recent news
trend.

~~~
fatjokes
Apollo movie flag thing?

~~~
adamrezich
Upcoming film "First Man" [on the moon] will not have Armstrong planting the
flag on the moon, and many online have floated "because overt displays of
American nationalism w.r.t. Apollo etc. would make the film do worse in China"
as an alternative theory to "because the director and/or studio have specific
distaste for American nationalism even though it was unarguably historically
relevant to the Apollo story"

~~~
bitwize
China is Hollywood's primary market now. If you want to not go bankrupt as a
major film studio, appeasing the Chinese is paramount.

------
394549
Weird. This article about self-censorship seems to be getting censored itself:
there are other older articles with fewer votes on the front page, but this
one is hovering around the second page.

That's unfortunate, it's a rather good article that I found insightful in many
ways.

~~~
Leary
Meta

------
WindowsFon4life
Not the first time. A good read is
[https://jewishreviewofbooks.com/articles/597/hollywood-
and-t...](https://jewishreviewofbooks.com/articles/597/hollywood-and-the-
nazis/?print) It's all about the money, and never about ethics.

------
wkdown
The banner image is a woman in a Chinese flag turtleneck and the man has a
Japanese yen symbol on his mouth?

------
toast_coder
Money.

